# Flickering Light in Basement



## JeremyB (May 17, 2011)

Hi Guys

I have a light in my basement laundry room that has taken to flickering, I noticed it at first start going dim and now it just flickers when I turn the light on. So I dont use it now as there is light from the window and other side of the laundry room. But I do want to fix it. would anybody have any ideas on what it could be and how I would go about fixing it? maybe a tutorial of some sort seeing that Im not all that electrical savy, but dont mind giving this a go.

Any help would be great

Jeremy

PS- I can take a pic of the fixture if that will help


----------



## JeremyB (May 17, 2011)

forgot to mention the bulb makes a buzzing noise.


----------



## oldognewtrick (May 17, 2011)

What type of fixture is this, a pic might be helpfull.


----------



## JeremyB (May 17, 2011)

Its a bulb attached to a junction box


----------



## nealtw (May 17, 2011)

Try a new bulb.


----------



## JeremyB (May 17, 2011)

I tried that and still no luck, I did find something odd though. If I loosen the bulb out a bit it stops but starts again after a few days???


----------



## JoeD (May 18, 2011)

Bad connecton of the wires to the socket or maybe the socket itself is damaged. Inspect socket and connections.


----------



## JeremyB (May 18, 2011)

cheers Joe, thats what I was thinking. Maybe pulling on the chain to turn the lights off and on over the years has caused the wire to become loose??


----------



## sailor86 (May 18, 2011)

Just change the entire fixture. If it is strictly a pull-chain fixture, you'll have a constant hot in there. You'll have to find the appropriate breaker and turn off power. Just go to the hardware store and get one of them head-mounted lights or have a friend hold a flashlight. If your basement is unfinished, and you can trace the fixture's wire to near the door, you may want to consider adding a switch.


----------



## JeremyB (May 18, 2011)

thanks sailor86

what exactly is a constant hot? Im assuming you mean hot as in the wire


----------



## sailor86 (May 18, 2011)

I mean there is live voltage (probably via the black wire) at all times in your light junction box connected to the fixture which must be interrupted by flipping off the breaker. Turn the light on and have somebody flip breakers off, then on, one by one until you see the light turn off. Only then should you proceed with changing out the fixture.


----------



## JeremyB (May 18, 2011)

yeah thats what I thought you meant 

This is what I will need correct, this is like what I have on now.

Home Hardware - HLDR, LMP CEILING PRCLN PC


----------



## sailor86 (May 18, 2011)

JeremyB said:


> yeah thats what I thought you meant
> 
> This is what I will need correct, this is like what I have on now.
> 
> Home Hardware - HLDR, LMP CEILING PRCLN PC



The very definition of simple. As long as it's in a convenient location close to the door, go ahead and replace it with the same thing. Super cheap. Super easy. The box should contain directions on how to wire in the new one. All you should need are some needle-nosed pliers and a screwdriver. (you can't go wrong with a flat-tip although I believe the newer ones have phillips-head as an option). You might want some wire strippers in case you want fresh wire. Good luck.


----------



## JeremyB (May 18, 2011)

cheers sailor I appreciate the help very much, now if I can find some time to get at it


----------



## nealtw (May 19, 2011)

Older light fixture were brass and new light bulbs aluminium causing corrosion.


----------

